# Lock Keeper's Cottage (Nov 2013)



## thebeachedwattle (Dec 8, 2013)

Built in the late 18th Century, this cottage is nestled alongside a canal which was constructed in 1797. With no traffic from 1929 the canal was officially closed in 1936. Inhabited by two elderly gentlemen who were relatives, until 2006, whereupon one passed away and the upkeep was felt too onerous for the remaining old boy. The following year it was put up for auction and failed to sell. Having no electricity supply or road access were cited as the main reasons for not selling.

Due to the relatively remote location, I had high hopes that the majority of the furniture left, would be intact. Alas this was not to be the case, with various wardrobes and drawers smashed to pieces 

However, a couple of nice features were found. Including a copper and an earth closet. Bonus points were also awarded for having the Christmas decorations up early...

On with some photos.















































​
As ever, thanks for looking.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't believe people still lived like this in 21st century Britain, wonder how many still do? Stunning pictures though.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lovely set of pics there!
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cracking range,ace photos.


----------



## antonymes (Dec 8, 2013)

Great find, great shots!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 8, 2013)

tumble1 said:


> Can't believe people still lived like this in 21st century Britain, wonder how many still do?.



Knowing how quickly nature can invade an old property such as this once it is abandoned, my guess is that the property would have looked a bit more homely in 2006, even if the occupants were octogenarians. If the property was weather proof, had an uncontaminated water supply and a good source firewood then the property would certainly appeal to certain people - even if the only toilet was an earth closet. Strangely I would surmise that the property was not remote enough for the people who really love the basics of life and that the price was probably too rich for them!

What one must realise, is that occupants choose to live in a basic dwelling such as this by free choice and not under duress due to financial or other personal constraints. To be forced to live in such basic conditions in this day and age is certainly unfair and not right at all.

Look very carefully way off the beaten track and you will still find small, very basic habitations that offer nothing but the grandeur of the nature that surrounds them. As someone who for many years has gone out of their way to find and stay in such places, I would recommend a stay in such a place to anybody who needs proof that there is something very wrong with today's world. (End of sermon)

To thebeachedwattle:

You have produced a beautifully balanced report here - Lovely atmospheric photographs and both social and historical facts. In this age of ever increasing hiding of facts and locations (for whatever reasons), You have given a 'complete' story of this place that fulfils the needs of this 'armchair' explorer, many thanks.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 8, 2013)

This place looks charming, a lovely little find probably with more to offer than meets the eye


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 8, 2013)

Great report and love the look of the place, thanks for posting


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 8, 2013)

Good point made above, my first reply didn't take into account deterioration in the meantime. Also I should have made it clearer I was meaning features like the earth closet in the 21st century. Apologies to all. Still an excellent post.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 9, 2013)

tumble1 said:


> Good point made above, my first reply didn't take into account deterioration in the meantime. Also I should have made it clearer I was meaning features like the earth closet in the 21st century. Apologies to all. Still an excellent post.



No need for any apologies, you made a very valid point. No matter if more dereliction and deterioration had taken place in the ensuing years - I only made mention of the subject because many people - general public or persons actively exploring - do not fully comprehend how quickly dereliction and nature can take over a building, especially one that is not weather proof or well maintained.


----------



## chazman (Dec 9, 2013)

tumble1 said:


> Can't believe people still lived like this in 21st century Britain, wonder how many still do? Stunning pictures though.



you aint seen my bedroom!!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Dec 9, 2013)

An Absolutely Cracking Report. Nice Work.


----------



## krela (Dec 10, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> No need for any apologies, you made a very valid point. No matter if more dereliction and deterioration had taken place in the ensuing years - I only made mention of the subject because many people - general public or persons actively exploring - do not fully comprehend how quickly dereliction and nature can take over a building, especially one that is not weather proof or well maintained.



Water can completely trash a place within 6 months. Once the roof starts leaking it's the beginning of the end.


----------

